# Please check out my photography!



## Faine (Feb 22, 2014)

I just bought a camera 2/12/14 and I've been very passionate about it so far. I'm using a Canon Rebel T3i and here are a few pictures I took.
please check out my website for tons more. I try adding more every day. Thank you! 

Tomfainephotography.com 


























































Thanks again!


----------



## MoshJosh (Feb 22, 2014)

Really like the sunrise on the buildings pic! Good stuff


----------



## flo (Feb 22, 2014)

Nice, I especially like the cats, and the (I guess) laserpointer/waterbottle/guitar-of-many-strings pic


----------



## Faine (Feb 22, 2014)

MoshJosh said:


> Really like the sunrise on the buildings pic! Good stuff



 thank you


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Feb 22, 2014)

Looks like you've been making good use of the camera so far, dude. You should post some of your stuff in the stickied photography thread. We've got a pretty small but talented, knowledgeable and helpful community in there. More contributors are always welcome


----------



## Tang (Feb 22, 2014)

Some nice shots there, man. Feel free to check out the stickied photography thread up top. Lots of great stuff being posted!


----------



## Faine (Feb 22, 2014)

I just took this today. Tell me what you think?


----------



## Tang (Feb 22, 2014)

Damn dude! You just started? I don't know if I believe that!


----------



## Faine (Feb 23, 2014)

Tang said:


> Damn dude! You just started? I don't know if I believe that!



Haha. Thank you man! Yeah, I just started! I always loved photography. Thank you for the kind words!


----------



## Faine (Feb 23, 2014)

Heres a couple from a shoot I did lastnight!


----------



## movingpictures (Feb 23, 2014)

Cool shots man


----------



## Faine (Feb 23, 2014)

movingpictures said:


> Cool shots man



Thanks!


----------



## Tang (Feb 24, 2014)

Seriously, I keep coming back to this thread. Nice work, bro. You should definitely upload your stuff to flickr just to get out there and networking because it's an incredible tool for that. I'd love to follow you and you could check all of our shots too!

My shit: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Faine (Feb 24, 2014)

Tang said:


> Seriously, I keep coming back to this thread. Nice work, bro. You should definitely upload your stuff to flickr just to get out there and networking because it's an incredible tool for that. I'd love to follow you and you could check all of our shots too!
> 
> My shit: Flickr: nrrfed's Photostream



I checked out your page. It's awesome! I like your photography. I'm not familiar with flickr. How do the pictures get out there? Can you tag them or hashtag them like you would with instagram? 

So far I only have a website thats sorta like a blog. I was thinking about doing a facebook page next.


----------



## Faine (Feb 24, 2014)

New picture!


----------



## Faine (Feb 26, 2014)

Tang said:


> Seriously, I keep coming back to this thread. Nice work, bro. You should definitely upload your stuff to flickr just to get out there and networking because it's an incredible tool for that. I'd love to follow you and you could check all of our shots too!
> 
> My shit: Flickr: nrrfed's Photostream



I made a Flickr 
Flickr: tomfainephotography's Photostream


----------



## Tang (Feb 26, 2014)

Faine said:


> I made a Flickr
> Flickr: tomfainephotography's Photostream



followed!


----------



## Philligan (Feb 27, 2014)

Tang said:


> followed!



Likewise.


----------



## Faine (Feb 27, 2014)

thanks guys!


----------



## Faine (Feb 27, 2014)

Local Chevy dealership let me take a picture of their Camaro today!


----------



## Faine (Mar 1, 2014)

Check out my Flickr for more!


----------



## Tang (Mar 3, 2014)

I know there are some guys here that only check the stickied photo thread so if you wanted to x-post some of your favorites you can get more looks. If you want


----------



## Faine (Mar 3, 2014)

Tang said:


> I know there are some guys here that only check the stickied photo thread so if you wanted to x-post some of your favorites you can get more looks. If you want



sure thanks!


----------



## eddygdk (Mar 6, 2014)

Cool pictures dude, I like the long exposure ones


----------



## Faine (Mar 6, 2014)

eddygdk said:


> Cool pictures dude, I like the long exposure ones



Thanks man!


----------



## Faine (Mar 6, 2014)




----------



## Faine (Mar 10, 2014)

Had the opportunity to shoot one of these this weekend. This is a Lexus Nurburgring edition LFA. Theres only 500 LFA's in the world, and only 50 Nurburgring editions. This is 1 out of 25 in the U.S. They start at $475,000 ! 






You can see the rest of the shoot here.
https://www.facebook.com/Tomfainephotography


----------



## Dalcan (May 3, 2014)

Pretty good stuff man. Check out mine when you get a chance! Also from CT!

Dave Alcan Photography


----------



## patata (May 4, 2014)

Faine said:


> New picture!



awww


----------

